# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Жуковский

## airwolf

Вот был на днях в Жуковском-полёты полным ходом!!!! Но увы с моей мыльницей не катит!!! :Frown:

----------


## airwolf

Так в целом день прощёл не зря!!!  :Redface:

----------


## airwolf

Су-30 597 сделал 10 колоколов!!!
http://slil.ru/24620675
ЯК-130 был неожиданностью!!!

----------


## Pasha S

Нормальные фото! :Wink:  

А чё за Миг-29 в такой необычной раскраске? Никогда раньше его не видел...

----------


## airwolf

Я так понял что СМТ!!! Окрас впечатляет-это правда!!! ЭЭЭЭХХХХХХХХХХХ мне б оптику я б его достал!!! :Frown:

----------


## AC

> Вот был на днях в Жуковском-полёты полным ходом!!!!


Спасибо за фото! Будете еще в Жуковском -- ловите Су-47: он опять в воздухе в тех краях!  :Smile:  
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1225052/L/

----------


## airwolf

> Спасибо за фото! Будете еще в Жуковском -- ловите Су-47: он опять в воздухе в тех краях!  
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1225052/L/


Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха!!!! Подкололи-так подкололи!!! :Biggrin:   В день когда была сделана эта фотка,нас забрали в милицию!!! Как раз наблюдал взлёт по пути в отделение  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pasha S

Качнул Ваше видео с колоколами. Впечатлило!
Нервов не хватило все 10 снять? :Wink:   :Biggrin: 

Действительно СМТ:
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/Erikson_...geViewsIndex=1
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/Erikson_...geViewsIndex=1

----------


## AC

> Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха!!!! Подкололи-так подкололи!!!  В день когда была сделана эта фотка, нас забрали в милицию!!! Как раз наблюдал взлёт по пути в отделение


А за что вас забрали то?  :Eek:   :Confused:

----------


## airwolf

> А за что вас забрали то?


За то что мы любим авиацию!!! В милиции нарабатывают "клиентскую" базу для отчёта перед особистами в предверии МАКС!!! НО (к чести милиции сотрудники оказались нормальные черти  :Smile:   ) Просто бумажная волокита заняла много времени!!!
Ещё за то-что на "Точке" развивается и отстраивается церковь. И как раз в этот день туда приехал член городского собрания города Жуковского-а охрана его вызвала милицию!!! Вот такие смельчаки  :Mad:  
Всё что удалось снять в тот день здесь- http://leha.strizhi.info/2007/06/09/333

----------


## airwolf

Вчера был в Жуковском http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...avId=x83e80488
Сразу вопрос-КТО ЭТОТ ИНОСТРАНЕЦ??

----------


## pbb

> Сразу вопрос-КТО ЭТОТ ИНОСТРАНЕЦ??


Avro/Hawker Siddley/HAL 748 индийских ВВС

----------


## AC

> Avro/Hawker Siddley/HAL 748 индийских ВВС


Индийских!? Разве?
У индийцев опознавательные знаки ВВС другие -- концентрические *зеленый*, белый и *оранжевый* круги:
http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Im...H1033.jpg.html
А это, кажется, самый натуральный британец с классической схемой окраски:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1194336/L/

----------


## pbb

> *зеленый*, белый и *оранжевый* круги


Тяжело в деревне дальтонику  :Redface:

----------


## airwolf

> А это, кажется, самый натуральный британец с классической схемой окраски:
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1194336/L/


Спасибо АС!!! Кудаж он летел? Он прошёл в зоне ответственности Жуковского и попросил проводить в сторону Серпухова!!!

----------


## AC

> Спасибо АС!!! Кудаж он летел? Он прошёл в зоне ответственности Жуковского и попросил проводить в сторону Серпухова!!!


Не знаю. Не могу предположить даже вот так -- навскидку. Ну, например, у нас для НАТО небо для полетов в Афганистан открыто, но это может ни о чем не говорить... С Жуковского на Серпухов говорите? Хм-м-м? Это может означать, что он просто Москву обходил с юга. Загадка, короче...  :Eek:

----------


## AC

> Загадка, короче...


На www.aviaforum.ru есть фото, где он "застукан" в тот же день над Шереметьево:
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=218948&postcount=536

И в районе Серпухова его тоже "засекли":
От Alexeich Дата  20.07.2007 13:02:52
"Позавчера над г. Пущино (25 км от Серпухова) на высоте метров 500 просвистела неопознанная двухмоторная бандура, в которой узнается данный аэроплан. Я подумал что это очередной гость на наш аэродром и возмутился по поводу того, что местные учлеты (у нас всякая мелкая учебная и пилотажная всячина, планеристы, парашютисты, ну и двухмоторные иногда залетают частные), которые итак уже достали тарахтеньем с утра до вечера, совсем обнаглели, во-первых, потому что такой гроб на травяную полосу сажать хотят, во-вторых, потому что над городом пролетели нагло и по прямой (обычно аккуратно довольно огибают). А это англичанка гадила!"
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1476163.htm
 :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## AC

Вот тут говорят, что это Hawker Siddeley HS-780 Andover C1(PR):
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=219088&postcount=539
А они используются по программе "Открытое небо":
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1061472/L/

----------


## MAX

Да нет. Это скорее всего ответ англичан на визит наших Ту-95 к берегам "туманного альбиона". У них видать до Москвы только такое долететь может. :о)))
А если серьезно, то возможно на нем проводили обкатку маршрута и полос для прилета самолетов английских ВВС на МАКС. Там, случайно ничего не слышно о прилете "Красных Стрел" к нам в Жуковский?

----------


## MAX

В пятницу, утром (03.08.07), в Жуковский перелетели тяжелые машины. Пара Ту-22М3, Ил-78 и Ту-95МС. Летели плотно, с минимальными интервалами. Особенно хороши были Ту-22. Кое-что успел сфотографировать.

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Ил-76ТД (7T-WIM) Algeria Air Force*



*Ту-154М (RA-85317) ЛИИ Громова*



*Ми-8МТВ-1 (RF-32782) МЧС*

----------


## Avia M

"Величаво "выплывает"...

----------


## -=AMA=-

*МиГ-29М2 (747) КБ МиГ*


*Ил-76МФ (360) ВВС Иордана*

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Т-50*

----------


## sparrow

Плавное приземление не землю Жуковского.

----------


## OKA

Познавательная страничка с фотами : 

 например.

https://vk.com/albums-57490994

----------


## OKA

Радиотрансляция Жуковский : 

http://live.radioscanner.net/audio/pavelectric

Вебка : Live view - AXIS 214 PTZ Network Camera

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Су-35С (RF-95242) ВВС*

----------


## sparrow

Рычаг

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Моряк *Су-30СМ*, МАКС-2015, авг. 2015, Жуковский.
  
Фото: V.Kuzmin.

----------


## Fencer

МАКС-2015: ihoraksjuta

----------


## Fencer

Фотообзор А-50У на МАКС-2015 https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/album/231453

----------


## Hokum

Su-30SM


Su-35


Mi-26T2


T-50-4 PAK-FA


Mi-26T2 and Mi-17V-5 (Mi-8MTV-5))


Yak-130


Mi-26T2

----------


## Hokum

Su-30SM


Su-30SM


T-50 PAK-FA (T-50-4)

----------


## FLOGGER

Отличные снимки!

----------


## OKA

Записи трансляций МАКС-2015 для интересующихся : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgjB7GuAPk4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je1gv4mplIs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNTkbob-ZLw

Огромное спасибо http://live.radioscanner.net/audio/pavelectric 

Pavelectric за трансляцию радиопереговоров!

----------


## Hokum

Su-30SM


Su-34


MiG-35


Yak-130


Su-35

----------


## Hokum

Su-34


Su-34

----------


## Hokum

Su-35

----------


## Hokum

Su-30SM


Su-30SM

----------


## Fencer

МиГ 1.44 на МАКС-2015 МИГ-1.44 | Страница 14 | Форумы RusArmy.com

----------


## -=AMA=-

*По клику до 1400пикс.*

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Ми-171Ш (503 белый) ВВС России*


*Су-30СМ (39 синий) ВМФ России*


Во время квалификационного пилотажа к МАКСу-2015, но одном из скоростных разворотов, открылся конус контейнера тормозного парашюта, парашют выпал и приземлился на березу.

----------


## Avia M

Очередная "загогулина" от Як-130... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"Bидео со вчерашней репетиции

1. пилотаж ПАК ФА парой         https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GabIbvTANs

2. вертолеты                    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWiJrfaGzHM

3. Суперджет как истребитель    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzmxC_gRAc0

4. МиГ-35                       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1fv-XZ8cnA 

5. Як-130                       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_L9u3w12gA

6. Сухие: 30, 34, 35, Т-50      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSqZMRJ1Byk

7. ЧелАвиа                      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCHOkAiexb0

8. Су-30 - выпавший парашют     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmDErAifbnU 

9. Al Fursan                    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEo3bRG3Bx4 

10. Су-34 пилотаж с подвесом    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnxxSKM28s8

Отсюда :

МАКС 2017 - Страница 4

----------


## Avia M

Фотозарисовки в продолжение...

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"В экспозиции открывшегося 18 июля 2017 года в подмосковном Жуковском Международного авиакосмического салона МАКС-2017, помимо прочего, представлен законченный изготовлением на Иркутском авиационном заводе ПАО "Корпорация "Иркут" второй летный опытный образец учебно-тренировочного самолета Як-152. Самолет с бортовым номером "02" (серийный номер 0002) в яркой разноцветной окраске был доставлен в Жуковский для демонстрации в наземной экспозиции и пока что не начинал летные испытания.



Второй летный опытный образец учебно-тренировочного самолета Як-152 (бортовой номер "02", серийный номер 0002) в наземной экспозиции авиасалона МАКС-2017. Жуковский, 18.07.2017 (с) bmpd

На МАКС-2017 демонстрируется также первый летный опытный образец самолета Як-152 (бортовой номер "01"/"201", серийный номер 0001), который совершил первый полет в Иркутске 29 сентября 2016 года.

Напомним, что Як-152 разработан ОАО «ОКБ им. А.С. Яковлева», входящим в состав ПАО «Корпорация „Иркут“, в рамках начатой в 2014 году ОКР «Птичка-ВВС». Строительство двух образцов для летных испытаний (серийные номера 0001 и 0002), одного - для статических испытаний (серийный номер 0003), и одного - для ресурсных испытаний (серийный номер 0004) осуществлялось на Иркутском авиационном заводе – филиале ПАО «Корпорация „Иркут“. Первый летный опытный образец самолета Як-152 (серийный номер 0001) совершил первый полет в Иркутске 29 сентября 2016 года.

Самолеты Як-152 для Министерства обороны России оснащаются авиационным 12-цилиндровым V-образным дизельным двигателем RED A03Т V12 (взлетная мощность 500 л.с.) номинально германской компании RED Aircraft Владимира Райхлина, финансируемой российским холдингом "Финам". Образец двигателя RED A03Т V12 демонстрируется в экспозиции МАКС-2017 вместе со вторым прототипом Як-152.

Заместитель министра обороны России Юрий Борисов в марте 2017 года сообщил, что Министерство обороны России планирует в 2017 году заключить с Иркутским авиационным заводом контракт на поставку первых трех учебно-тренировочных самолетов Як-152.  Ранее Юрий Борисов в сентябре 2015 года заявлял о том, что Министерство обороны планирует закупить 150 самолетов этого типа. В июне 2015 года заместитель директора Департамента авиации - начальник Управления летной деятельности ДОСААФ Андрей Лебедев сообщил, что ДОСААФ намерено закупить 105 самолетов до 2020 года.



Авиационный дизельный двигатель RED A03Т V12, устанавливаемый на опытных образцах учебно-тренировочного самолета Як-152, в наземной экспозиции авиасалона МАКС-2017. Жуковский, 18.07.2017 (с) bmpd "

Представлен второй летный прототип самолета Як-152 - bmpd

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"Российский космический аппарат дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ) «Ресурс-П» сделал снимок территории, на которой проходит Международный авиационно-космический салон (МАКС-2017)."

Большое фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/23808/

Ил-2 :

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/887334421879291909

----------


## Avia M

Иркутяне "воюют"...

----------


## OKA

Вести с полей :

МАКС 2017 - Страница 8

----------


## Avia M

Чужеземцы...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Для тех кто не посещал салон по тем или иным причинам
выложил порядка 700 фото на яндекс диск,
rar-архивы по 2,8 гб. размеры фото 6016х4016
Много фото по электронике и комплектующим.
Фото от 21 июля"

https://yadi.sk/d/m6DM1LP43LK2LU
https://yadi.sk/d/pKAo3hH33LK239

МАКС 2017 - Страница 13

----------


## GK21

На авиасалоне в этом году не были представлены, как ожидалось, восстановленные самолеты  периода ВОВ  -  кроме *Ил-2*, хотя согласно имеющейся в сети информации часть летающих "экспонатов", принадлежащих уже музею Вадима Задорожного, находится  на хранении в ангарах  на территории ЛИИ им. Громова. Причем , судя по схеме статической экспозиции  место для еще одной  "авиалегенды" - *МиГ-3* - было зарезервировано. 
Что-нибудь известно о нынешнем  состоянии этих экспонатов и о причинах их отсутствия в доступном виде на  МАКСе?

----------


## Avia M

"Спрятался"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"И это всё о нём..." )) 

MAKS 2017 part 1

Ещё видео :




"Ну во-первых, это красиво!" ))

----------


## OKA

"12 сентября 2017 года на аэродроме АО "Летно-исследовательский институт имени М.М. Громова" в Жуковском был замечен самолетный командно-измерительный пункт (СКИП) Ил-976 (регистрация 76455, серийный номер 54-02), готовящийся к взлету. Самолет активно участвует в летных испытаниях после проведенной модернизации."




https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2843735.html

https://russianplanes.net/id215056

Жив, курилка! ))

----------


## Avia M

https://russianplanes.net/id240907

----------


## OKA

МАКС-2019 - Страница 2

----------


## Avia M

Юрий Михайлович форсажами Су-35С "округу сотрясает", а ей нипочём... Что значит проживание около аэродрома. :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Увлажняем...

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

> Увлажняем...


" В динамике" )) :




Ну что, кто-нибудь запишет сегодня "Гордый" ? - Страница 141

----------


## Avia M

> " В динамике" )) :


Знатно погремели, крайние полеты особо!

----------


## OKA

+

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iaOPYTC9qY

----------


## Avia M

Мысль конструкторская...

----------


## OKA

https://gigarama.ru/maks2019/

----------


## fotograf

Где шасси ?

----------


## fotograf

В финальный день вылет

----------


## Avia M

К Солнцу... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> 


Ещё на тему :

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_18494

----------


## fotograf

Повтор

----------


## Polikarpoff

Народ в ЛИИ как-то пролез:
https://zen.yandex.ru/media/mytravel...5f6f00aec266eb

----------


## stream

...в 90м ещё КСП была, с собачками ))

----------


## Avia M

> ...в 90м ещё КСП была, с собачками ))


КСП и сейчас присутствует. Возможно не по всему периметру...

----------


## stream

> КСП и сейчас присутствует. Возможно не по всему периметру...


 и погранцы с собаками?

----------


## Avia M

> и погранцы с собаками?


Дядьки на "джипах".

----------


## Avia M

> КСП и сейчас присутствует. Возможно не по всему периметру...


Вид сверху...

----------


## stream

> Вид сверху... Вложение 95869


со стороны Туполева КСП была, щас не наблюдается...

----------


## Red307

Походу, кому-то влетит за такое.

----------


## FLOGGER

Что означает в данном случае "походу"? О каком походе речь идет? Давно хочу узнать об этом.  Есть слово "поход", значение его нетрудно узнать из того же Инета, если кто-то не знает этого. Но в данном случае (и не только в данном, но и в массе других сходных случаев) я не могу, хоть убей, понять, при чем здесь ПОХОД?! Кто в походе?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Что означает в данном случае "походу"? О каком походе речь идет? Давно хочу узнать об этом.  Есть слово "поход", значение его нетрудно узнать из того же Инета, если кто-то не знает этого. Но в данном случае (и не только в данном, но и в массе других сходных случаев) я не могу, хоть убей, понять, при чем здесь ПОХОД?! Кто в походе?


Тому самому походу в ЛИИ )))

----------


## Avia M

> я не могу, хоть убей


Убиваться смысла нет. :Smile:  Полагаю, иносказание, разговорное. В русском языке примеров масса, со временем "рождаются" новые "походы"...




> В последние годы все большее количество людей допускают использование в своей речи жаргонизма "походу". Он имеет совершенно определенный смысл - констатация какого-то факта, незыблемость утверждения и т. д. Например: Походу, сегодня пойдет дождь. Походу, мы сильно ошибались.Это слово на письме обособляется, одни считают его вводным, другие - наречием. 
> Ни один из официальных словарей пока не включил "ПОХОДУ" в свой состав. Слово сейчас находится на стадии процесса десубстантивации (перехода из одной части речи в другую), когда это произойдет, будет окончательно решено, как его следует писать.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я могу дать свое предположение, без вот этой вот "десубстантивации". Оно, я уверен, и является близким к истине. Было когда-то в пользовании такое выражение: "По ходу дела". Т. е., тут все понятно и ясно. Имеется в виду, что в ходе разбирательств, выяснений (по ХОДУ ДЕЛА) выявилось то-то и то-то. Сейчас, поскольку все куда-то торопятся, в этой фразе слово "дела" выпало. А в силу слабой грамотности пишущих, оставшееся "по ходу" превратилось в "поход". Я бы понял смысл, если бы пишущий написал "походу" раздельно. Но, видимо, грамотность и ясность изложения мысли сейчас не в чести.
А* Avia M*  спасибо за ссылку. Благодаря ей теперь понятно, что в русском языке "правят бал" полуграмотные. Кстати, писавшие это (в ссылке) такие же.

----------


## Red307

Когда скучно человеку на форуме и поговорить не о чем, он решает заняться грамматическим воспитанием других юзеров. ))

Такого, уверен, вы тоже не слышали 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93...B0%D1%86%D0%B8

Век живи - век учись.

----------


## OKA

:Cool: 

Ахахах ! Походу правят бал  :Biggrin: 

Эти самые, которые "граммар", тьфу))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Когда скучно человеку на форуме и поговорить не о чем, он решает заняться грамматическим воспитанием других юзеров.


Мимо кассы. 
 На форуме мне не скучно, у меня больше 4600 сообщений, а "воспитывать" вас мне действительно скучно. И мой пост не к вам, а к таким как вы, они уже "отметились" тут. Уродующим русский язык. Не зря один профессор назвал нынешнее состояние общения на  русском языке "клоачным". А полуграмотным грамотность всегда претила, это известно.

----------


## Red307

> Мимо кассы. 
>  На форуме мне не скучно, у меня больше 4600 сообщений, а "воспитывать" вас мне действительно скучно. И мой пост не к вам, а к таким как вы, они уже "отметились" тут. Уродующим русский язык. Не зря один профессор назвал нынешнее состояние общения на  русском языке "клоачным". А полуграмотным грамотность всегда претила, это известно.


А просто общаться (или не общаться) без "воспитаний", наездов и прочего религия не позволяет?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Дискуссия явно пошла не в том направлении...

----------


## Red307

Да не было дискуссии. Просто комментарии по поводу непонятного проникновения на вроде бы охраняемый объект. 
Могу предположить, что заходили со стороны поймы. Там густая растительность, на машине не везде проедешь и каком состоянии заграждение - не понятно. Но там пешеходить не час и не два...

----------


## Avia M

"Врастает" потихоньку. :Frown:

----------


## Polikarpoff

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/vayzunof...281e00ae4d0226
Поездка на автобусе вдоль стоянок ЛИИ. В самом интересном месть (отстойниках Су и МиГ) у меня почему-то сбоит. Знает кто-нибудь, как с Дзена видео скачать?

----------


## Avia M

Бизнес такой...

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id288573

----------


## OKA

Информация :

https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-pokaz...-samoleta-oak/

----------


## OKA

Трансляция :

https://ria.ru/20210720/maks-2021-1741965131.html

----------


## Avia M

Былая "роскошь"...  https://russianplanes.net/id310313

----------

